# Anyone Crashing b/c of Tiger Woods?



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

GRRRRRRRRR.
I'm basically doing ok. But the pain does come back on occasion. And now this F-ing Tiger Woods deal. Come on. What is wrong with people? Why? When did it become so OK to take advantage of one's marriage? And who in the HELL are these F-ing "others" that find it OK to do this to other people???????
I'm really mad today. I hate seeing so many here in pain. For what? So our partners can feel like Rock Stars?
Can someone at a pharmaceutical just come up with some kind of pill to get these cheating, lying, selfish people - oh, I don't know, maybe feel like they instead just want to paint a wall or something? Good God! Come On!!!
GRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Ditajr (Nov 24, 2009)

Cheating isn't "OK"...but it happens. Don't just assume things about people who have cheated. Feeling like a rock star? That makes no sense. I feel like crap. People make mistakes...I am sure you have done something in life that is worse or just about as bad as cheating.


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

Tiger should sign up here.

I could see his first topic. "For $300 million, should I expect my wife to be happy?"

On one hand, I cannot possibly relate to his family's situation. On the other hand - I'll bet they are having the EXACT same feelings as everyone else her.

I don't know if talking about it in public is important, but he better be spending some cash on some counseling....


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Ditajr said:


> Cheating isn't "OK"...but it happens. Don't just assume things about people who have cheated. Feeling like a rock star? That makes no sense. I feel like crap. People make mistakes...I am sure you have done something in life that is worse or just about as bad as cheating.


Um, my H's affairs (yes more than 1 - found out about all at the same time) felt like a death. I have died. He has died. Death. He TOLD ME that she made him FEEL LIKE A ROCK STAR. My situation is VERY SIMILAR - yes public people DO feel the same as "THE REST." He hit middle age, a prostitute type like the people Tiger is dealing with made him feel like a GOD - of course to GET something from him. And he accepted telling me "You're lucky it only happened these few times - there's been 100's of opportunities" and that he "deserved it." Then he snapped out of it, swears he doesn't even remember saying those things to me. He acknowledges that he did it to hurt me. Why? Because I trusted him and gave him the freedom to do his work without me being on his case? I was a jerk to ever trust him apparently. And seeing this Tiger stuff really hurts me - and many others - whether famous or not.

So, YES no one is perfect. BUT this kind of blatant disregard for those closest to people is awful. Not matter how FAMOUS. People are people. Feelings are feelings. You have no idea who's behind the posts you read here. Betrayal is a killer. Affairs are selfish and destructive and painful.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

He is super rich and had women all over him all the time thats what you get in fame. I dont think its right what he did BUt I think that its really hard to push all that away when you have a giant target on you. And his wife is so beautiful but that doesnt mean anything its horrible to say but tons of people cheat and still love and adore there wife or husband. ANY relationship doesnt matter how perfect can fall into infidelity.


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

sunflower said:


> ANY relationship doesnt matter how perfect can fall into infidelity.


And it's still wrong. Welcome to the club, Elin.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

sunflower said:


> He is super rich and had women all over him all the time thats what you get in fame. I dont think its right what he did BUt I think that its really hard to push all that away when you have a giant target on you.


You know what? This is exactly what is wrong with our society. Why should it be any harder for him to 'push it away' than anyone else. This double standard is exactly what made my H feel he was entitled. And these are the people our society look up to? This is what led his friends who all knew to say "An affair si good for the marriage.". Really? 

Sunflower - No. Everyone has a target on them - its just whether they choose to accept the bows that are sent - or let them bounce off because what is real - what is inside is what should matter.


----------



## Ditajr (Nov 24, 2009)

It seems that cheating and multiple partners is the way of the celebrity. If you don't want to be cheated on, don't marry one. I for one don't believe there is a single celebrity out there who hasn't cheated. The temptation is even more so for them than it is for a normal person, and look at how often we cave in and do it.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Ditajr - I see. So logic would follow that anyone who marries anyone who later in life becomes 'celebrity status' - be it famous/ceo/government official - anyone who later becomes a 'leader' should be pro-actively divorced from as a proactive measure of protection? So, the people that marry them when they are no ones, and love them, and build with them together as a team should just prepare themselves for the ultimate divorce and prepare pre-nups when they are poor and broke and starting out? 
That is such a hand-over to anyone who becomes a leader. That may as well be true for anyone who decides to marry the high school football star, or the valedictorian - watch out, they get the 'special' rights that only leaders get... F anyone that comes their way because its their reward for being fabulous? Wrong message. Or, maybe we should pass laws that say that these people shouldn't be allow to have or maintain marriage licenses. That would solve a few problems. "Not eligible for marriage - F anyone, but the State shall not approve the acquisition of or retention of marriage licenses once $X salary or X level of fabulousness is achieved." Hmm. 
I'm glad I can humor myself with this sad commentary on our society. But it really is in each of OUR hands. Anyone out there who says "well, they're famous, that's how it goes" it ONLY adding to that flaw's foundation.


----------



## Ditajr (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, I'm not saying it's right by any means, but I am saying it is reality.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Reality is what each individual human being chooses to make it.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

stillINshock said:


> Reality is what each individual human being chooses to make it.


And most of them choose poorly.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

on a different scale i lived that stupid life. everyone around you says "yes" to you. no one says "no" and you get what you want. so it's understandable in a sick way.

we talked about tiger today. check this out. if it was a real life relationship, there would be begging (oh please don't leave me, i love you, pleeeezze) but tiger has gobs of money and his wife is hot. so either of them is just fine without the other. that's reality.
we all sorta envy them. if i was tiger, my wife would NEVER have moved out. if my wife were tigers trophy wife, she could call her own shots.

that's the perfect 2010 relationship. good night, marriage institution.


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I am not a Tiger Woods fan and golf has never been interesting to me, but after hearing 24/7 about Woods' affairs, I feel a great deal of compassion for his wife. I can't even imagine how all of the world coverage of his "indiscretions" have impacted her life. It is bad enough attempting to come to terms with something such as this without the constant and extremely embarrassing news reports. 

It has been reported that they are receiving intensive counseling. I can only wonder if that will even be enough in this case.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

*


stillINshock said:



Ditajr - I see. So logic would follow that anyone who marries anyone who later in life becomes 'celebrity status' - be it famous/ceo/government official - anyone who later becomes a 'leader' should be pro-actively divorced from as a proactive measure of protection? So, the people that marry them when they are no ones, and love them, and build with them together as a team should just prepare themselves for the ultimate divorce and prepare pre-nups when they are poor and broke and starting out? 
That is such a hand-over to anyone who becomes a leader. That may as well be true for anyone who decides to marry the high school football star, or the valedictorian - watch out, they get the 'special' rights that only leaders get... F anyone that comes their way because its their reward for being fabulous? Wrong message. Or, maybe we should pass laws that say that these people shouldn't be allow to have or maintain marriage licenses. That would solve a few problems. "Not eligible for marriage - F anyone, but the State shall not approve the acquisition of or retention of marriage licenses once $X salary or X level of fabulousness is achieved." Hmm. 
I'm glad I can humor myself with this sad commentary on our society. But it really is in each of OUR hands. Anyone out there who says "well, they're famous, that's how it goes" it ONLY adding to that flaw's foundation.

Click to expand...

*
I like where your going with this SIS, but it's still not all inclusive. I'm a CEO. I was valedictoran for my department in college, and I make decent "jack". I never played football or was a rock star, but I was an outstanding wrestler. No money there. Oh well, 3 for 5.

For the record, despite going 3/5, I never received my "F" pass in the mail, and it was my wife that cheated. The long and short of this is that fidelity is a "character thing", and character doesn't matter much in today's society...only winning and feeling friggin happy. LIL


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you Lastinline. See, the leaders DO have a CHOICE to live honorably. An individual - no matter the level has the choice. Please spread the word to the other leaders you know.


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree that every has the same choice to 'do the right thing.'

I hope Tiger has told his wife about every single woman he's been with. But normally honesty and openess would be required. Maybe a few hundred million $$$ works for Elin instead? It's so bizarre.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I would venture to guess that infidelity is more prevalent among powerful men because there is often an arrogance, outsized ego present and some men in power at some point believe the rules don't apply to them, they are untouchable and can buy their privacy to avoid getting caught.

The temptation is likely much higher as there are enough women attracted to powerful men and are not afraid to approach them even if they are well aware they are married. Some men in this position are somewhat narcissistic and feel entitled.

Obviously there are many powerful men who do not fall in this category and would not consider stepping outside of their marriage.

It was unfortunate to hear about Tiger Woods. The number of women went from 1 to 3 to 9...it just seems to get worse by the day. Elin seems to be a very private person and to have such a personal betrayal made so public is probably horrible for her but they also have the resources for intense counselling so now she is in the position to figure out how to go foward and what is best for her children and her....with the entire world watching ... yippie.


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I would venture to say, and agree with what some of you have said, that I think powerful people and/or celebrities (including sports)tend to fall victim or become victims of infidelity. I agree that ultimately it's a character thing but truly, the life they lead has so many more opportunities to cheat. I mean, they have everything you can imagine and more money/material wise, they have BEAUTIFUL people fawning over them, they travel alot, are away from their spouses, have instense stress/pressures and live under a microscope. To make an obscure comparison - if you're on a diet and obstaining from sweets - are you more apt to cheat if you're working at the produce counter or in a bakery? Granted - if you're determined to have a cookie, you'll cheat and have one regardless but the temptation may be harder to resist if they are "shoved in your face" everyday! 

I am not excusing what they do and I am saddened to hear that Tiger fell prey to it as well. For me, it just seems like bad timing. I found out almost 2 months ago about my H's A and it seems like every where I turn it's another affair or scandel, etc. Even on several of the TV shows we watch it's rampant and I even commented one night to my H - "seriously can we watch a show where someone isn't cheating on their spouse?" It's probably always been that way, I just never fell into that category before.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm so glad to see Tiger is taking himself out of the game to work on his situation. He IS a regular person. And I hope Elin, his family, and he find a peaceful new path - that is good for everyone. 

Surely they don't know what the path is yet - that, like the rest of us, takes time figuring out. But it is good to see a "leader" like him take responsibility and show the world that all the money, fame, crap - should come second to those closest. They are what really matter.

Good luck Elin.
Good luck Tiger.


----------



## blindsided (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the Tiger Woods situation just shows us that infidelity is never bound by fame, status, social class, etc. Anyone who is married needs to guard their marriage carefully. It amounts to not putting yourself into situations that might allow you to compromise your partner. I suppose being rich, idolized, traveling a lot and being away from home make that harder in his case, but he's still really no different than the rest of us on this forum.

I do, however, feel terrible for Elin that this all has come out publicly. I would be mortified if everyone knew of my husband's infidelity. I think it would have made things so much harder for us to work things out. 

On the one hand, they have the financial resources most of us don't have, so there is no problem paying for counseling, maintaining separate residences, etc. But on the other hand, they have the whole world watching them, which makes me feel bad for them....but let's face it, you can't tell a million fans "quit being so interested in me this week, I have issues to work out. I'll go back to being famous again next week". 

And once again, if we needed any further proof that infidelity is almost never really about sex, consider Tiger's situation. Beautiful wife, beautiful family, fame and fortune, everything a person could want, right? Except something was missing from that relationship, or he wouldn't have cheated.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My H said he actually feels sorry for tiger woods. omg. i wanted to say, "you would" but held my tongue.


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Do we always have to say something was missing from the marriage or they wouldnt have cheated? I think something is missing from the person that cheated and its called character.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

UGH! I am SO over this Tiger thing! We were at a friend's house last night and inevitably the discussion about Tiger starts and then the jokes.......my friend's H asked "what Tiger says after he has sex?"......be home in 20 minutes." Which of course just made me cringe! Because in my mind I was thinking, hmmm you could insert my H's name into that joke and it would work too! 

I HATE being in this situation! I have to sit there and look normal on the outside while I am dying on the inside! We are keeping the A a secret so noboby realized the discussion was hitting so close to home. They still think we're the normal happy couple. UGH!! I mean we will be just fine and we're in a much better place in our marriage. But it still won't change that my H had an affair and no amount of forgiveness will ever change that.


----------



## hideandseek (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, I can't take it anymore. Between him at that damn movie "It's Complicated" which should really be called "It's Wh0re-y" I am having a really hard time. I can't turn on the TV or go my a magazine stand without feeling my stomache drop.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Mommy2 - keeping it a secret in my case would have KILLED me. My H f-ed up - its part of who he is - its part of who we are. Now we're the 'less than perfect' couple - but I couldn't keep it in. My friends know - and its important to me that the have truth. My H's betrayal did not just betray me - it betrayed them, and I will not be part of hiding his betrayal. Just food for thought if you ever get to that point. Because...

Hide - I hear you! Its so maddening how society makes light of the whole thing. I'm putting a link here from a NY Senator about the same sex marriage bill. It didn't pass in NY, but her words - about how some same sex couples are so completely dedicated to each other meantime reality shows about who will marry who make a mockery of the whole thing. Check it out:
YouTube - NYS Senator Diane Savino speaks on the Marriage Equality bill
(The part about marriage being trashed by society is towards the end...)


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

I know how you feel. I think sometimes the world is getting out of control in terms of ethics and moral codes. I think constantly seeing this stuff in the news would likely open up wounds to those who have been through it. It sickens me to think of all the women who are ok with hitting on a married man and some prefer it as a no strings attatched sex!

Go on and vent stillINshock!


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah yes...
The OW in my case had the audacity to say in her response to my H's break up email that "she never meant to hurt me." 

Huh? You mean me and the other hundreds (probably, not kidding) of wives she harmed along the way? Really? She is so full of selfish S*&t. 

And she also has the audacity to claim to be a celebrator of the spirit of women. B#($h. Here's to her next affair leading to some kind of awful STD that puts her out of OUR collective misery.

With all the scientific advances out there, here is a gift to any science brains out there...
Lets recode married people's DNA so that if they have sex with ANYONE except the person they are married to, some important body part falls off or something awful. Come on Pfizer... make my day.

How's that for venting? 
Sorry, off topic, but GRRR.


----------

